# Keeping a hide moist using kitchen towel?



## VillaFanDan (Mar 9, 2009)

How can you do this? surely the water will just go straight through the kitchen towel? Do you need to put something else on top of the kitchen towel to keep it moist? Sorry for this but i really want to get as much information as i can before i go out and get my Leopard Gecko.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

i use a pastic hide which is enclosed all round with top and bottom with a entrance for the leo .
just wet the kitchen roll and it remains moist for about 48hrs
after that i change kitchen roll and re mositen
hope this helps


----------



## VillaFanDan (Mar 9, 2009)

It does thank u. Where do u put your heat mat under the kitchen towel or under the viv? Im getting my Gecko this afternoon :2thumb:


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

my heat mat is inside viv under lino flooring 
make sure you have a thermostat to control temps prevent overheating.
thermostat probe should be on top of mat to get most correct reading along with a digital thermometer to monitor temps.
hope this helps there are a few caresheets on the site which you may find useful in the care sheet section.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-care/226287-leopard-gecko-care-sheet.html
one care sheet to get you started


----------



## VillaFanDan (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for everysones help i am now a proud owner of my 1st Leopard Gecko


----------



## Kirstx (Nov 26, 2008)

You can also you moss in your hide. It keeps the moisture well, and my geckos love snuggling in it in their moist hide!!

You can but it from most reptile shops or online, its call sphagnum (not sure of the spelling lol!) moss.

Hope you're enjoying ur gecko. I'm sure you'll end up with more, don't know anyone that doesn't get addicted lol!


----------



## VillaFanDan (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah iv'e got the moss. How long will that stay moist for? Also iv'e got cob corn or something as the substrate. Is it ok to use that?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

VillaFanDan said:


> Yeah iv'e got the moss. How long will that stay moist for? Also iv'e got cob corn or something as the substrate. Is it ok to use that?


the moss is fine to use not sure how long it will stay moist.
i wouldnt use cob corn as substrate personally would prefer to use kitchen roll, lino, or if adults may use sand (but be a ware sand could cause impaction)
hope this helps


----------

